# It is time to say sorry



## hwagemann (May 31, 2016)

Hello,

in summer of last year I've started to work with FreeBSD, to get familiar with it. As a Linux user for a long time I've compared some things around documentation and I thought, that for example Arch Linux is much more well documented than FreeBSD and discussed it here. Some people here were not amused about it and meanwhile I can understand it: After my registration in german bsd forum and spending more time with FreeBSD and its documentation I've to modify my judgement about it:

FreeBSD is documented very well, sometimes it is only a little bit more easy to find documentation about Linux stuff.

Another point was a more difficult setting up procedure of FreeBSD as a desktop system. As Linux user I've expected some automatism which makes things "more easy" and in this context I've tried the package desktop-installer after a basic installation to get a desktop system in a more comfortable way. But after getting more familiar with FreeBSD I also has to modify this attitude, because all this automatisms do some things without any effect of learning for users and some automatically setting options may be counterproductive for special needs. So things like desktop-installer are well-intentioned for beginners to get first impressions but meanwhile I think it is much better to setup a FreeBSD step by step manual without any automatic or automagic stuff to get a proper result and to understand things which happen on the computer.

So I want to say sorry because of some comments, I've made here about FreeBSD.

As a friend of KDE stuff I prepare my computer with a fresh FreeBSD installation for building plasma5 from area51. Parts of this installation I've documented but in German language. After my installation and documentation of it will be complete, I'll translate it in English and I hope it can be useful for some people here.

Kind regards,
  Holger


----------

